# Koppell-Relais



## uz71 (11 November 2006)

Hallo 

Ich brauche mehrere  24 V DC Koppel-Relais mit einem 240V AC 16 A Wechselkontakt.
Von welchem Hersteller bekommt man die Dinger am günstigsten.
Kennt sich jemand damit aus.
Wenn möglich sollten die Relais noch eine schmale Bauform haben

Gruss
uz


----------



## gravieren (11 November 2006)

Hi

Wago und Finder   ?



Karl


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (11 November 2006)

uz71 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich brauche mehrere  24 V DC Koppel-Relais mit einem 240V AC 16 A Wechselkontakt.
> Von welchem Hersteller bekommt man die Dinger am günstigsten.
> ...



Phoenix - Module sind recht schmal, gibt es als Relais und Optokoppler.


----------



## siamwalla (12 November 2006)

Ich kaufe die Dinger immer bei Murrelektronik.
Die haben welche mit eingebautem Kippschalter für Hand/Aus/Automatik.
Damit ist für Testzwecke ein direkter Zugriff auf die Signale möglich


----------



## Otti20vt (15 November 2006)

Ich setzte welche von www.btr-electronic-systems.de ein. Auch mit Manuel/Auto Schalter.


----------



## ET-SPS (22 November 2012)

Hi, 

für was für einen Hersteller und Typ hast du dich den dann entschieden? 

Gruß.


----------

